# Is this what's slowing the fishing?



## speckalicious (Nov 30, 2016)

https://www.postandcourier.com/news...cle_c019c8b4-ce14-11e7-9e26-6b8b603939f8.html


----------



## ROWDY ROD (Jul 25, 2017)

Yes... The fall run may never come. Just my 2 cents... Have not seen it this bad in forty years. Even the deer season is messed up this year with the warmer weather. Last two years the fall run came late because of the storms in October and storms help cool the oceans. Some folks seem to do ok on some days.

Good luck to you and all the other folks... Keep those hooks wet...


----------



## Gary Carrier (Oct 11, 2012)

Someday it will dawn on people that global warming is not just in South Carolina but all over the world. Climate is upside down everywhere. https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/2017-was-the-third-hottest-year-on-record-for-the-u-s/


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2018)

Gary Carrier said:


> Someday it will dawn on people that global warming is not just in South Carolina but all over the world. Climate is upside down everywhere. https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/2017-was-the-third-hottest-year-on-record-for-the-u-s/


More evidence to seriously consider.

http://notrickszone.com/skeptic-papers-2017-1

http://notrickszone.com/skeptic-papers-2017-2


----------



## ChefRobb (Jan 8, 2016)

PierRat4Life said:


> More evidence to seriously consider.
> 
> http://notrickszone.com/skeptic-papers-2017-1
> 
> http://notrickszone.com/skeptic-papers-2017-2



Now, now. Liberals only like science if they agree with it.


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2018)

ChefRobb said:


> Now, now. Liberals only like science if they agree with it.


Much too true !


----------

